# Personal a - se incluyera (a) Orfeo



## Peggy-Lynn

Possibly a very stupid question, but do I need to use a personal "a" in the following context (query in bold):

el centauro sabio Quirón, tutor de Aquiles entre otros, predijo que los argonautas lograrían pasar a las sirenas si_* se incluyera (a) Orfeo*_ entre los tripulantes


----------



## Prima Facie

Yep, compulsory.


----------



## flljob

Pero ¿el modo verbal es el adecuado? Creo que debería ser: ...lograrían pasar a las sirenas si_* se incluía a Orfeo*_ entre los tripulantes.

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

flljob said:


> Pero ¿el modo verbal es el adecuado? Creo que debería ser: ...lograrían pasar a las sirenas si_* se incluía a Orfeo*_ entre los tripulantes.
> 
> Saludos




I agree 100%.

Saludos


----------



## capitas

Peggy-Lynn said:


> Possibly a very stupid question, but do I need to use a personal "a" in the following context (query in bold):
> 
> el centauro sabio Quirón, tutor de Aquiles entre otros, predijo que los argonautas lograrían pasar a las sirenas si_* se incluyera (a) Orfeo*_ entre los tripulantes


"Se incluyera" is right for sure. 
Comerías si tuvieras hambre.



flljob said:


> Pero ¿el modo verbal es el adecuado? Creo que debería ser: ...lograrían pasar a las sirenas si_* se incluía a Orfeo*_ entre los tripulantes.
> 
> Saludos


"se incluía" I think that is also correct.
Dijo que comería si tenía/tuviera hambre.


----------



## Plangam

Si se incluyera a Orfeo entre los tripulantes, ellos lograrían dejar atrás a las sirenas.
______..____[Si se hiciera algo, se obtendría o lograría otra cosa.]

Si se incluía a Orfeo entre los tripulantes, ellos iban a dejar atrás a las sirenas.
______..____[Si se hacía algo, se iba a obtener o lograr otra cosa.]

El sabio centauro Quirón, tutor del gran Aquiles, entre otros, *predijo *que los argonautas* iban a pasar* a las sirenas si* se incluía a Orfeo* entre los tripulantes. (Past)
El sabio centauro Quirón, tutor del gran Aquiles, entre otros, *predeciría *que los argonautas* irían a pasar* a las sirenas si* se incluyera a Orfeo* entre los tripulantes. (Hypothetical)
El sabio centauro Quirón, tutor del gran Aquiles, entre otros, *predice *que los argonautas* van a pasar* a las sirenas si* se incluye a Orfeo* entre los tripulantes. (Present)
El sabio centauro Quirón, tutor del gran Aquiles, entre otros, *predecirá *que los argonautas* irán a pasar* a las sirenas si* se incluyere a Orfeo* entre los tripulantes. (Future)
El sabio centauro Quirón, tutor del gran Aquiles, entre otros, *predecía *que los argonautas* iban a pasar* a las sirenas si* se incluía a Orfeo* entre los tripulantes. (Imperfect)
 


Alma de cántaro said:


> _Dijo que iba a comer si tenía hambre_. (past) _____________________[Él dice: Voy a comer (sólo) si tengo hambre.]
> _Diría que iría a comer si tuviese hambre. _(hypothetical)



¡Qué extenuante!, y esto aun cuando queda la casi total posibilidad de que esté en lo incorrecto.


----------



## flljob

capitas said:


> "Se incluyera" is right for sure.
> Comerías si tuvieras hambre.
> 
> 
> "se incluía" I think that is also correct.
> Dijo que comería si tenía/tuviera hambre.


 
Con todo respeto, no es correcta la concordancia. Están hablando en pasado.

Si fuera en presente sería: No estás incluyendo a Orfeo, si lo incluyeras, ganarías.

En pasado: le dijo que si incluía a Orfeo, ganaría.

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

capitas said:


> "Se incluyera" is right for sure.
> Comerías si tuvieras hambre.
> 
> 
> "se incluía" I think that is also correct.
> Dijo que comería si tenía/tuviera hambre.




Sorry, I don't agree. We have two different sentences here:

_Comerías si tuvieras hambre_. (This is a sentence in the present, hypothetical)

_Dijo que comería si tenía hambre_ is a reported sentence from the past:

Comeré si tengo hambre>>>>>_Dije que comería si tenía hambre._

El Centauro Quirón: _los argonautas *lograrán* pasar a las sirenas si se incluye a Orfeo_>>>>>>el centauro sabio Quirón *predijo* que los argonautas _*lograrían*_ pasar a las sirenas si_* se incluía a Orfeo*_ 

Saludos


----------



## capitas

flljob said:


> Con todo respeto, no es correcta la concordancia. Están hablando en pasado.
> 
> Si fuera en presente sería: No estás incluyendo a Orfeo, si lo incluyeras, ganarías.
> 
> En pasado: le dijo que si incluía a Orfeo, ganaría.
> 
> Saludos


From DPD, uses of "si"
*1.1.1.* «Reales». Se denominan así porque la condición expresada es un hecho posible o realizable. *El verbo de la prótasis va en indicativo, en cualquiera de sus tiempos*, salvo en el futuro simple o futuro, futuro compuesto o antefuturo, condicional simple o pospretérito y condicional compuesto o antepospretérito; el verbo de la apódosis va en indicativo o en imperativo: _Si llueve, me quedaré en casa; Si no hacías lo que él decía, se enfadaba; Si vas a salir, ponte el abrigo_. En el lenguaje administrativo se conserva aún el uso arcaico en la prótasis de los tiempos futuros de subjuntivo: _Si no se presentare el escrito en el plazo indicado, el demandante perderá sus derechos; Si el solicitante no hubiere acreditado suficientemente sus méritos, se considerará inválida su petición_.
*1.1.2.* «Irreales». Se denominan así porque la condición expresada se considera no realizada en el pasado, e irrealizable o improbable en el presente o en el futuro. *El verbo de la prótasis va en subjuntivo.*

Con el mismo respeto Flljob, esta vez estoy de acuerdo con la RAE, y me sonaban bien ambas antes de consultarlo. 
Depende como consideres la frase ,y creo que como es estilo indirecto, puedes interpretar que en ese momento (cuando predijo) no sabía el resultado, o sí.


----------



## flljob

capitas said:


> Con el mismo respeto Flljob, esta vez estoy de acuerdo con la RAE, y me sonaban bien ambas antes de consultarlo.
> Depende como consideres la frase ,y creo que como es estilo indirecto, puedes interpretar que en ese momento (cuando predijo) no sabía el resultado, o sí.


 
Por supuesto que las dos son correctas, si se usan en el contexto adecuado.

En la oración original es un hecho pasado. No puedes usar el imperfecto de subjuntivo.

En presente, sí. 
Si incluyeras a Orfeo, engañarías a las sirenas.
En pasado, no: Aquiles *engañó* a las sirenas porque le dijeron que si *incluyera* a Orfeo en la expedición, lo *lograría*.
En cambio: Aquiles *engañó* a las sirenas porque le dijeron que si *incluía* a Orfeo en la expedición, lo *lograría*.

Saludos


----------



## capitas

Quirón predijo "pasarás si incluyes a Orfeo" 
Quirón predijo que pasaría si incluyera/incluía a Orfeo.
A mí creo que me siguen sonando las dos opciones correctas.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

capitas said:


> Con el mismo respeto Flljob, esta vez estoy de acuerdo con la RAE, y me sonaban bien ambas antes de consultarlo.
> Depende como consideres la frase ,y creo que como es estilo indirecto, puedes interpretar que en ese momento (cuando predijo) no sabía el resultado, *o sí*.



I can't see any doubt in this sentence, "El Centauro Quirón" was sure about what he was predicting:

El Centauro Quirón: _los argonautas *lograrán* pasar a las sirenas si se incluye a Orfeo_

You only need to put this sentence in reported speech:

el centauro sabio Quirón *predijo* que los argonautas _*lograrían*_ pasar a las sirenas si_* se incluía a Orfeo*_ 

As far as "el sabio Quirón" was concerned, this was completely feasible.

Un abrazo.


----------



## flljob

capitas said:


> Quirón predijo "pasarás si incluyes a Orfeo"
> Quirón predijo que pasaría si incluyera/incluía a Orfeo.
> A mí creo que me siguen sonando las dos opciones correctas.[/QUO]
> 
> Predijo que pasaría si hubiera incluido.


----------



## Plangam

Plangam said:


> El sabio centauro Quirón, tutor del gran Aquiles, entre otros, *predijo que* los argonautas* iban a dejar atrás* a las sirenas si* se incluía a Orfeo* entre los tripulantes. (Past)



Casi total, reitero...


----------



## Plangam

Creo que tengo una duda...

Cambiando un poco la frase de Alma de Cántaro:
El Centauro Quirón dice: _los argonautas* lograrán *pasar a las sirenas si se *incluye* a Orfeo.
_____________-________los argonautas *van a* *lograr* pasar__ a las sirenas si__ se *incluye* a Orfeo_. 
_[ir + a + verbo = verbo futuro]_

Mas, ahora, si cambiamos primero el cambio que ya hice a la frase anterior:
El Centauro Quirón dijo: _los argonautas *iban a* *lograr *pasar a las sirenas si__ se *incluía* a Orfeo_. 

¿El anterior_ iban a lograr_ se puede cambiar por _lograrían_?_ iba a_ hace referencia a un momento 
futuro respecto a uno pasado, mas el condicional es algo hipotético...


----------



## flljob

La perírfrasis verbal ir+indicativo indica futuro. En tu oración indica una acción posterior a un pasado, que es la función del pospretérito, en la nomenclatura de Bello.

Saludos


----------



## Plangam

Entonces la frase siguiente está correcta, ¿cierto?
_Los argonautas *lograrían *pasar a las sirenas si__ se *incluía* a Orfeo_. [hipotético - pasado imperfecto]

¿Que no debería ser...
_Los argonautas *lograrían *pasar a las sirenas si__ se *incluyera* a Orfeo_. [hipotético - hipotético, subjuntivo]

¿Lo anterior tiene que ver con la palabra _dijo_ antes de la frase?
La verdad es que no sé cuál es la _nomenclatura de Bello_...

Creo que lo anterior es muy importante para cualquier persona que 
hable o quiera hablar español, en esto mi pregunta.

Claro que poco sé de gramática, mas creo que mi razón está consternada ante esto.


----------



## flljob

Plangam said:


> _a las sirenas si__ se *incluía* a Orfeo_.
> 
> ¿Que no debería ser...
> _Los argonautas *lograrían *pasar a las sirenas si__ se *incluyera* a Orfeo_.


 
1. Yo te digo, en este momento, que si incluyeras a Orfeo en tu misión, lograrías vencer a las sirenas.

2. Yo te dije que si incluías a Orfeo en tu misión, lograrías vencer a las sirenas.

En 1 todavía no partes, estás preparando el viaje.

En la oración que dio origen a la discusión se usa el pasado y se da por hecho que ya sucedió todo. Aquiles partió, incluyó a Orfeo y venció a las sirenas.

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Plangam said:


> ¿El anterior_ iban a lograr_ se puede cambiar por _lograrían_?_ iba a_ hace referencia a un momento
> futuro respecto a uno pasado, mas el condicional es algo hipotético...



En el estilo indirecto, el condicional sustituye al futuro, mientras que *el imperfecto sustituye al presente*. Podemos entender por futuro tanto "lograrán" como "van a lograr". De este modo:

*lograrán*_>>>>estilo indirecto>>>>_*lograrían*

*van* a lograr=lograrán_>>>>estilo indirecto>>>>_*iban* a lograr=lograrían

Saludos


----------



## Plangam

Oh, entiendo. El "estilo indirecto" que mencionas hace referencia a que se está diciendo lo que alguien "predijo", ¿cierto?

Entonces la frase no se debe de ver por separada, como estoy seguro fue la causa de la estructura de la oración original y de mi duda...


Muchas gracias, por supuesto.


----------



## flljob

Plangam said:


> Oh, entiendo. El "estilo indirecto" que mencionas hace referencia a que se está diciendo lo que alguien "predijo", ¿cierto?


 
Estilo directo: Te dije: si incluyes a Orfeo, vencerás.
Estilo indirecto: Te dije que si incluías a Orfeo, vencerías.

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Plangam said:


> ¿Lo anterior tiene que ver con la palabra *dijo* antes de la frase?



Exactamente. En realidad, aquí no estamos tratando de hipótesis, estamos hablando del estilo indirecto, aquél en el que el hablante transmite las palabras de otro. En este sentido hay muchos verbos que sirven para el estilo indirecto:

Decir,
predecir,
señalar,
indicar,
asegurar,
...etc,etc.

En estos casos, los tiempos verbales no están cumpliendo su función normal, sino trasladando la función de otros tiempos al destinatario del mensaje. Así, el condicional no está expresando ninguna hipótesis, sino un "futuro" en el pasado:

Pedro: "La semana que viene compraré un coche". No hay ninguna hipótesis, como puedes ver. Pero estas palabras, contadas por Juan:

Juan: "La semana pasada Pedro dijo que se compraría un coche en esta semana". Sigue sin haber ninguna hipótesis, sólo se está trasladando el discurso de Pedro.

Saludos


----------



## Plangam

Oh, y por el hecho de que todo está en el pasado (por motivo de la palabra _predijo)_ 
y que se supone por realizado todo, es que no se usa el subjuntivo, ¿cierto?

Tiene sentido, supongo...sólo se traslada el tiempo, como bien dices...

Entonces, en el estilo indirecto, _iba a_ + inf. sí es igual al condicional de ese mismo verbo, 
ya que cumplen con la misma función de encontrarse en un momento futuro respecto a 
la otra parte (_incluía_, en la oración original)

Infinita gracia les sea dada.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Plangam said:


> Oh, y por el hecho de que todo está en el pasado (por motivo de la palabra _predijo)_ y que se supone por realizado todo, es que no se usa el subjuntivo, ¿cierto?
> 
> Tiene sentido, supongo...sólo se traslada el tiempo, como bien dices...
> 
> Entonces, en el estilo indirecto, _iba a_ + inf. sí es igual al condicional de ese mismo verbo, ya que cumplen con la misma función de encontrarse en un momento futuro respecto a la otra parte (_incluía_, en la oración original)




En este caso sí. Hay otros casos, dependiendo de los tiempos verbales del discurso original, en que sí aparece el subjuntivo. Por ejemplo cuando hay un imperativo:

La madre: ¡Javier! ¡estudia!
Javier, un mes después, tras haber suspendido/aprobado: mi madre me dijo que estudiara

Saludos

Saludos.


----------



## Plangam

Oh, tiene sentido ya que no está decribiendo nada.

Si fuese como la original...

La madre, hacia alguien: Javier, mi hijo, estudia x carrera.
Ese alguien, después de que Javier fue suspendido/aprobado: La madre de Javier me dijo que este estudiaba x carrera (no sé si aún la siga estudiando.)


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Plangam said:


> Oh, claro.




Eso es, el imperfecto.
En este caso, dependiendo de la cercanía entre los dos momentos, incluso valdría el presente (si los momentos entre discurso original y trasladado son muy cercanos):

Alguien, un día más tarde: La madre de Javier me dijo que su hijo estudia.

Saludos


----------



## Plangam

Me di cuenta de eso y por eso cambié el ejemplo... 
El imperfecto se usa cuando quien lo utiliza no sabe si algo sigue sucediendo, como después de un largo tiempo, ¿cierto?

Qué interesante fijarme por primera vez en todo esto, debo admitir.

_Ella me sugirió que me cambiara.
Hace varios años, ella me dijo que ella no lo hacía.
Ayer me dijo que él fue quien lo hizo.

El sabio centauro Quirón, tutor del gran Aquiles, entre muchos otros, predijo que los argonautas lograrían pasar a las sirenas si __se incluía a Orfeo entre los tripulantes.

_Muchas gracias.


----------

